# Huskee Battery/Starter



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I put a new battery in it and I replaced the starter. Now every other day the tractor doesn't want to start and I think I'm killing the battery. I try to turn it over and I get nothing, sometimes it tries to start, but it ends up not starting. I put a new battery and a new starter in this and it still has issues starting... what else could be wrong?????

TIA for any hep,

Jeff


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

In situations like this you really need to feel comfortable with electrical troubleshooting.

First off, with the ign switch off, is there any current draw? If so you need to find out where that is coming from and fix.

Second, if no current draw you'll need to start tracing all the connection points and look for bad connections.

Additionally you'll need to check and see if the alt is working and charging the batt when engine is running. Need to check and see what the voltage is at the starter when cranking. Should be 10V at least. If not, you'll need to determine why. Bad connection(s), weak battery or what.

That should keep you busy for a while. Report back on what you find and if need be will try and think of some other things to check.


----------



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

@Mickey,

Thanks, but this is a simple lawn tractor. I didn't think it was that involved in trying to find an issue. Tractor Supply is out of answers..... Any more help or could it be a faulty ign switch???


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It can bee really frustrating finding these faults.. One time I had a positive cable that was too light in gauge for the job between the ignition switch and the solenoid, mines a different mower brand but still a real issue if some other person has messed about with it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

tubejock said:


> @Mickey,
> 
> Thanks, but *this is a simple lawn tractor*. I didn't think it was that involved in trying to find an issue. Tractor Supply is out of answers..... Any more help or could it be a faulty ign switch???


Simple lawn tractor has nothing to do with this. I've pointed out some things you need to do to try and pinpoint the problem. If you don't see the need to try and pinpoint the problem or don't have the ability to do so, I'm sorry but I can't help you.

Good luck on fixing the problem.


----------



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help and guidance. I did go out yesterday and I did get it to start. I think next year I'm going to buy a new tractor. If I come across something I'm sure I'll get it fixed and its like you said 'pinpoint the problem by process of elimination'. Thanks again for your help!!

Jeff


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you jump start it without un-plugging the VR then your diode is burnt out causing it to not re-charge the battery.


----------



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

@wjjones,

Could you be a little more specific? What is a VR? Where does one find a diode on a small lawn tractor?????? TIA


----------



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

Well, I replaced the starter solenoid, made sure the battery was charged and it wouldn't start. I took the engine cover off and the gears of the starter were tooth to tooth with the flywheel, not letting the starter engage the flywheel. I took a screw driver and mallet and tapped the teeth to engage. It started and ran fine. This morning I went out and it it did turn over, but quickly stopped, again the teeth were tooth to tooth. I put the old starter on and it seemed to lack power to turn the engine over, but finally did. Could I have bought a faulty starter??? The ole one lacks power to turn the flywheel. The new one seemed to hang on the teeth (often). Am I missing something I should be made aware of?????

TIA!!!

Jeff


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tubejock said:


> @wjjones,
> 
> Could you be a little more specific? What is a VR? Where does one find a diode on a small lawn tractor?????? TIA




Voltage regulator the diode is built in to the newer ones it should have 1 red, and 1, or 2 yellow wires coming out of it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tubejock said:


> Well, I replaced the starter solenoid, made sure the battery was charged and it wouldn't start. I took the engine cover off and the gears of the starter were tooth to tooth with the flywheel, not letting the starter engage the flywheel. I took a screw driver and mallet and tapped the teeth to engage. It started and ran fine. This morning I went out and it it did turn over, but quickly stopped, again the teeth were tooth to tooth. I put the old starter on and it seemed to lack power to turn the engine over, but finally did. Could I have bought a faulty starter??? The ole one lacks power to turn the flywheel. The new one seemed to hang on the teeth (often). Am I missing something I should be made aware of?????
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Jeff




When the engine starts it kicks the gear out of sync with the flywheel, and the starter gear drops back down. It still has to be a low voltage issue somewhere are all of your hot, and ground connections good?


----------



## tubejock (May 9, 2012)

When I replaced the solenoid, I made sure all the contacts where good and clean and all the connections were tight. The battery terminals are all cleaned with a wire brush and once the connections were made, I painted the posts with black paint to avoid corrosion. The starter post connection is cleaned and the nut is tight. wjjones.... I'm lost. It seems I've done everything. Now why would the starter, even though it has the same teeth as the stock one, kick it out of sync?


----------

